# Kingsford



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Bill, it's been discussed here before. I think it burned faster, but that was about it.

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... =kingsford


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Only lump here, no more Kingsford :!:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Bring Back The OLD Kingsford*

I DO NOT like the new kingsford. It burns too quick and produces too much ash. My local smoke store talked about lump charcoal instead. I have never used it before but I am interested. Few things I know is that it burns hotter. Would you set up your WSM the same when using lump when compared to the kingsford? For longer smokes would you still fill up the entire chamber and use the Minion Method?? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Bring Back The OLD Kingsford*



			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> I DO NOT like the new kingsford. It burns too quick and produces too much ash. My local smoke store talked about lump charcoal instead. I have never used it before but I am interested. Few things I know is that it burns hotter. Would you set up your WSM the same when using lump when compared to the kingsford? For longer smokes would you still fill up the entire chamber and use the Minion Method?? Thanks for the info.



As far as burning hotter, it will only do so if you let it. Control your air and you will have no trouble controling the heat.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 26, 2006)

Would you use the same quantity? Do you need to fill the chamber for long smokes?? 
Thanks!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm seeing more availability of the Kingsford w/ Mesquite. 

I haven't tried it yet. .... For grilling ... maybe?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I'm seeing more availability of the Kingsford w/ Mesquite.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet. .... For grilling ... maybe?


I've tried it.
There is a slight hint of Mesquite, not as strong as plain Mesquite wood.
It's not bad, I used it for grilling.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

BLAH BLAH BLAH, I keep hearing people say they don't like this or that about the new Kingsford.  Had they not put a new package around the newly shaped briquettes nobody would be able to tell a difference!  I can not tell one bit of difference in burn time, heat, ash or taste with the new vs. old.  Both the new and the old produce too much ash, but who cares, it's good for the garden!  That's my .02.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BLAH BLAH BLAH, I keep hearing people say they don't like this or that about the new Kingsford.  Had they not put a new package around the newly shaped briquettes nobody would be able to tell a difference!  I can not tell one bit of difference in burn time, heat, ash or taste with the new vs. old.  Both the new and the old produce too much ash, but who cares, it's good for the garden!  That's my .02.


The ash is good for the garden?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, but that's what I tell my wife!  :-$


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, but that's what I tell my wife!  :-$[/quote:1jl0gysp]
My grandma used to put fish or coffee grounds 8-[


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I'm seeing more availability of the Kingsford w/ Mesquite.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet. .... For grilling ... maybe?


I have used it in the WSM and BDS works fine


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> *BLAH BLAH BLAH*, I keep hearing people say they don't like this or that about the new Kingsford.  Had they not put a new package around the newly shaped briquettes nobody would be able to tell a difference!  *I can not tell one bit of difference *in burn time, heat, ash or taste with the new vs. old.  Both the new and the old produce too much ash, but who cares, it's good for the garden!  That's my .02.


But remember... you're a dumb-ass.  
But I still loves ya. :hug:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumbass I may be.....but if I recall correctly I used the new and you used the old last weekend in MB and we both added more coals at right about the same time and our cooks were pretty much identical.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumbass I may be.....but if I recall correctly I used the new and you used the old last weekend in MB and we both added more coals at right about the same time and our cooks were pretty much identical.[/quote:1zn08gvq]
Ah... now the stories come out :!:  :pop:


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumbass I may be.....but if I recall correctly I used the new and you used the old last weekend in MB and we both added more coals at right about the same time and our cooks were pretty much identical.[/quote:1qrr8cws]
I added a bunch in the one that was taking all the wind.  Hey... come to think of it... I started with coals from your bag.   Damn new Kingford.  :evillaugh:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added a bunch in the one that was taking all the wind.  Hey... come to think of it... I started with coals from your bag.   Damn new Kingford.  :evillaugh:[/quote:27bbti5s]

 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added a bunch in the one that was taking all the wind.  Hey... come to think of it... I started with coals from your bag.   Damn new Kingford.  :evillaugh:[/quote:3bkc3glq]

 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:[/quote:3bkc3glq]
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added a bunch in the one that was taking all the wind.  Hey... come to think of it... I started with coals from your bag.   Damn new Kingford.  :evillaugh:[/quote:3fj5vu9n]

 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:[/quote:3fj5vu9n]

I don't know about that. There is a lot of fillers and stuff in there, isn't there? I'd bet the ash from lump would be good though.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

All I know is I had a sh1t... I mean boat load of ash in both cookers last weekend.  I don't get that with good lump. 8-[


----------



## cleglue (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Bring Back The OLD Kingsford*



			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> I DO NOT like the new kingsford. It burns too quick and produces too much ash. My local smoke store talked about lump charcoal instead. I have never used it before but I am interested. Few things I know is that it burns hotter. Would you set up your WSM the same when using lump when compared to the kingsford? For longer smokes would you still fill up the entire chamber and use the Minion Method?? Thanks for the info.



I'm very knew to the WSM.  The other day I used it for the first time cooking a brisket.  I loaded it up to the ring and placed a few chucks of hickory and then 15 kingsford briqettes to get the lump started.  I started it at 5:55AM and at 8:00PM I still had a temperature of 225 or so. I had the point and flat separated.  The flat was finished about 3 ish.  The point later that day (can't remember when I pulled the point).  I was amazed at how the WSM took care of itself as opposed to my offset smoker.  Here are the pictures.  They are also in a previous thread.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Bring Back The OLD Kingsford*



			
				cleglue said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost time to change that avatar then.   8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> All I know is I had a sh1t... I mean boat load of ash in both cookers last weekend.  I don't get that with good lump. 8-[



What's the big deal with the amount of ash?  If it's not inhibiting the air flow or getting on the food what difference does it make?  You guys are bitching to hear yourselves talk!

Sincerely,
Puff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes when they have 3 posts in a row in the same thread, it looks like they are talking to themselves!  #-o


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does inhibit air flow to a point.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you let it.  And depending on weather conditions, the ash could be an asset.


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you let it.  And depending on weather conditions, the ash could be an asset. [/quote:2pahg5ll]
You trying to start something boy?!?!?! [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> You trying to start something boy?!?!?! [-X


  Na sa, jus statin' da fak's Massa Finney!  Jus da fak's!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUH  
Am I that bad.....WTF


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 27, 2006)

Kingsford sucks. Always has, Always will.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Kingsford sucks. Always has, Always will.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 27, 2006)

If Puff doesn't knock off his BS posts, I"M GOING TO HAVE A EPISODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> If Puff doesn't knock off his BS posts, I"M GOING TO HAVE A EPISODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What do you mean B.S. posts?  
Half of the guys here do them all the time


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 28, 2006)

*I AM SICK AND F*CKING TIRED OF HEARING ABOUT KINGSFORD. I THINK WE ALL GET IT. IF YOU LIKE IT...USE IT, IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DON'T USE IT. NOW LET'S ALL SHUT THE F*#K UP!* :ack:

OK, I've said it, I feel better.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 28, 2006)

I think his new truck runs on Kingsford


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 28, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> *I AM SICK AND F*CKING TIRED OF HEARING ABOUT KINGSFORD. I THINK WE ALL GET IT. IF YOU LIKE IT...USE IT, IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DON'T USE IT. NOW LET'S ALL SHUT THE F*#K UP!* :ack:
> 
> OK, I've said it, I feel better.



When the boss is away, the kids will play!  The privledges of being a moderator, you just can't beat them!!  But I do have to agree with Bruce on this though!


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah.... Let's be the ONLY board without this discussion going on. :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 28, 2006)

ow,  my freaking ears!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":p8g8ua6g]*I AM SICK AND F*CKING TIRED OF HEARING ABOUT KINGSFORD. I THINK WE ALL GET IT. IF YOU LIKE IT...USE IT, IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DON'T USE IT. NOW LET'S ALL SHUT THE F*#K UP!* :ack:
> 
> OK, I've said it, I feel better.



When the boss is away, the kids will play!  The privledges of being a moderator, you just can't beat them!!  But I do have to agree with Bruce on this though![/quote:p8g8ua6g]

It had to be said and I didn't see anyone from "upper management" taking the lead. :lmao:


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 28, 2006)

1044 said:
			
		

> Hey, Bruce, any ideas on Kingsford? Good stuff or no? Do you use Kingsford or Royal Oak? Which one is better?



LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Feel better Bruce??


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Venting is more healthy for you :!: 


Is this a trick question? 8-[


----------

